# IAII Engine assembly continues



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some pics of Sunday's engine building session....we solved several problems. The biggest of which was getting the headers to fit without touching the block......look close and you will see the "double flange" at the exhaust ports...... The blower is all set up. Next is the installation of the accessory drive system....then the big day!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

..............gulp.............!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Extremley nice to see the economy not affecting everyone!!! Should pass everything but a gas station. hahahaha VAROOOOOooooooooommmmmmm


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

sa~weet!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Can't wait to see the vid when you crank that baby up!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too!!!! thanks fellas!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, I so want to hear it run! Keep it up and post a vid of start up, and the first burnout!! So close.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just Beautiful. MMMMmmmmm Shiny...........:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you going to break it in and tune it on a dyno before installing? We want that video too. Just saying....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RUKEE, Fire up on engine stand, break in and close tune....then DI-rectly to the dyno for tuning, and such!!! Videos will follow.....arty:
ALKY, That's exactly what the wife said when she saw the pics!:lol:
JET...wheel well cam?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Fire it up on an engine stand?? Don't touch the throttle or that thing will be upside down on the floor!! 
I've run engines while hanging from a cherry picker and even then they rock hard when flipping the gas, and they weren't blown.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think he's talking about an engine run-in stand Rukee. I started mine up on one too. Then you can do a preliminary run in and look for leaks etc. before you put it on an engine dyno or in the car. I started mine on one (wtractor pull zoomie headers pointed straight up!) and it's really nice to have the peace of mind that it's ready to go once you put it in the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Drool!!!!!!

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, Yes...it is a run in stand (my mistake) Bear,THANKS, wipe your chin. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well...the remaining few pieces in the engine puzzle are on the way...(middle of next week). And the bodyman said I will have the carcass this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

do you know how much hp you got here eric???
i'll tell you----A F^CKING LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!
that motor is INSANE


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think Eric follows my philosophy that "Too much is just enough" :lol:.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Very close !*

Today we installed the Billet Specialties accessory drive system...I will say this...so far the kit was THE ONLY THING THAT BOLTED RIGHT UP WITH NO PROBLEM/ALTERATION!!!! Just need a few bolts and nuts, and we are ready to fire it up......
I shoulda tubbed.......arty:


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

loooks great eric, i want to be there when you guys fire it up


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> ...so far the kit was THE ONLY THING THAT BOLTED RIGHT UP WITH NO PROBLEM/ALTERATION!!!! ...


Everybody gets one... :cheers

Enjoy it. 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OH yeah, thats right!....I did enjoy it too!!!! :cheers Thanks! Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

all kidding aside that motor is damn serious- I know many on this site can tell just by looking-but.......
everyone thinking it I'm just saying it - how much?? 
don't be coy either - it's tedious 
I would think that motor is in the 12-15k range but I've never priced one
inquiring minds want to know


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn nice, shame to have to rip the blower off to install. Fire it up.. Money isn't relavent Crusty, too much is the answer, lol.. Nice job uncle Eric.. My hero, and no I don't want a ride.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

crustysack said:


> all kidding aside that motor is damn serious- I know many on this site can tell just by looking-but.......
> everyone thinking it I'm just saying it - how much??
> don't be coy either - it's tedious
> I would think that motor is in the 12-15k range but I've never priced one
> inquiring minds want to know


That's like asking a woman how old she is :lol:. Besides, Eric's wife might be reading this!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Way-ulll.... considering retail on just the heads and bare block are would be somewhere in the general neighborhood of $6k, I'd bet the total investment including machining and internals amounts to "a right-smart" 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fellas, I ain't gonna be shy....and I ani't gonna start adding the bills up just yet but: Around 25K would be a ball park guess...remember , that's N.Y. money...not USA money!!!! Eric


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

are those quick fuel carbs?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Orbit, Yes QFT 750 blower carbs... Eric


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

No matter the cost, "If you're gonna' do it, then do it right.."

You sir have certainly done it right! Rock on :cheers

It's gonna be a rocket-ride.

Dan


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, I hope so!!! :cheers eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Todays a big day....gonna fire up the motor......Will post results and (hopefully) a Video tonight or tomorrow morning.....E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:giddy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

So, where is it where is it where is it h were is it how'd it run how'd it sound man I bet it was awesome huh? did the building fall down around you? car alarms going off for blocks around?

:cheers

Bear


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Its morning lets see a video before work!


----------

